# avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, che investiva ed accoglieva ogni cosa



## zipp404

Voi come parafrasereste il verbo *investire* nel contesto sottostante?

*Contesto  *

Una donna racconta i ricordi di sua madre e dello zio Silvio

Il Silvio era quel fratello di mia madre che si era ucciso.  La sua morte era circondata, in casa nostra, di mistero […] Credo che quell’aria di mistero intorno alla figura del Silvio, la diffondesse soprattutto mio padre: perché non voleva che noi [figli] sapessimo che c’era, nella nostra famiglia, un suicido […] Quanto a mia madre, lei del Silvio parlava sempre con allegria: *avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, *che investiva *ed accoglieva* *ogni cosa, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia*, e lasciava il dolore e il male nell’ombra, dedicandovi appena, di quando in quando, un breve sospiro.

---------​
Provo io per primo a parafrasare il verbo.  Si capisce che l’obbiettivo della parafrasi non è sostituire l’espressione originale bensì semplicemente chiarirne il senso:

Quanto a mia madre, lei del Silvio parlava sempre con allegria: *avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, *che conferiva un aspetto di allegria ad ogni cosa *e l’accoglieva, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia*…


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> che conferiva un aspetto di allegria ad ogni cosa *e *…


Sì, o anche _che si estendeva ad ogni cosa e ...

..del*lo* zio Silvio_


----------



## zipp404

_*Grazie!*_


----------



## bearded




----------



## ohbice

La nature lieta della madre investe e accoglie...  qui per me il significato di investire è quello indicato nel vocabolario Treccani al primo punto: *investire* v. tr. [dal lat. _investire_ «coprire con una veste, rivestire, circondare» (investire in Vocabolario - Treccani).


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> «coprire con una veste, rivestire, circondare»


Il che non mi sembra così lontano da ''estendersi a''.  Però è difficile che una ''natura lieta'' _copra o circondi _le cose… Bisogna cercare un verbo un po' ''metaforico''.


----------



## lorenzos

PDF.js viewer
*3. Provvedere, dotare, munire, corredare, fornire; mettere in possesso, mettere a parte (di beni sia materiali sia spirituali).*
_Bartolomeo da S. C., 21-3-10_:  La  lunga  conversazione, così  de’  buoni  come  de’  rei,  c’investe  dell’amore.
[...] _Vittorini,  7-166_: La nostra sete di assolutezza... non ci abbandona mai: persiste all’intemo di qualunque tensione e ci induce a investire di sacralità, di potere allucinatorio, in sé sovratemporale e sovramateriale, le verità storiche facendocele generalizzare, come princìpi, oltre la loro portata storica di generalità.
O anche PDF.js viewer
*13.  Figur. Penetrare di colpo nell'animo,  occupare, pervadere all'improvviso, con violenza (un sentimento); impressionare vivamente; dominare, soggiogare, suggestionare.*
_Pulci,  27-253_:  Veggo che amore ancor ti sforza e investe.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> pervadere


  
Ecco, ''pervadere'' mi sembra un'ottima 'parafrasi' alternativa.


----------



## zipp404

*avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, *che investiva *ed accoglieva* *ogni cosa, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia*, e lasciava il dolore e il male nell’ombra, dedicandovi appena, di quando in quando, un breve sospiro.

*avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, *che pervadeva *ed accoglieva* *ogni cosa, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia*...

*avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, *che si estendeva ad ogni cosa *e l'accoglieva, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia*...

Quanto a mia madre, lei del Silvio parlava sempre con allegria: *avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, *che conferiva un aspetto di allegria ad ogni cosa *e l’accoglieva*,* e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia*...

*G r a*  *z i e !*​


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> si *e*stendeva


----------



## zipp404

_*Grazie*_


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.
Come risulta dai messaggi precedenti, è ovvio che per me la seconda (pervadeva) e la terza (si estendeva a..) tra le versioni elencate nel tuo #9 sono le migliori.


----------



## Pietruzzo

zipp404 said:


> *avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, *che investiva *ed accoglieva* *ogni cosa*


In una parola "coinvolgeva ogni cosa".


----------



## A User

Metaforicamente userei ‘_contagiare_’ o, restando nel poetico, oserei ‘_ammantare_’.


----------



## zipp404

Pietruzzo said:


> In una parola "coinvolgeva ogni cosa".





A User said:


> Metaforicamente userei ‘_contagiare_’ o, restando nel poetico, oserei ‘_ammantare_’.



Sono ottime parafrasi e rendono (per me) il senso di _investire_, chiarissimo e comprensibile.

avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta*, *che investiva ed accoglieva ogni cosa, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia...

avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, che pervadeva ed accoglieva ogni cosa, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia...

avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, che si estendeva ad ogni cosa e l'accoglieva, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia...

avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta*, *che coinvolgeva ed accoglieva ogni cosa, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia...

avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta*, *che contagiava ed accoglieva ogni cosa, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia...

avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta, che ammantava ed accoglieva ogni cosa, e che di ogni cosa e di ogni persona rievocava il bene e la letizia...

_*G r a*  *z i e !*_​


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> Metaforicamente userei ‘_contagiare_’


Mi sembra un verbo ben scelto, ma.....poco opportuno, dato il periodo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Mi sembra un verbo ben scelto, ma.....poco opportuno, dato il periodo.


----------



## zipp404

bearded said:


> Mi sembra un verbo ben scelto, ma.....poco opportuno, dato il periodo.



@bearded:  Intendi dire (a) che il verbo contagiare non è opportuno usarlo nella frase citata perché è un verbo che si usa per lo più in contesti medici o epidemici nel senso di comunicare una malattia per contagio***, o per 'periodo' intendi invece (b) l'incubo che stiamo attraversando adesso e che è piuttosto per questo che pensi che l'uso di contagiare sia poco opportuno?

***Anche a me è parso così pensavo però che A User l’avesse inteso in senso figurato.


----------



## symposium

Ma perchè tra le tante parafrasi proposte non c'è quella del significato più comune del verbo "investire": andare incontro in modo impetuoso, scontrarsi? Tra l'altro, farebbe pendant col verbo che segue, "accogliere": la natura lieta di mia madre si trasmetteva irrefrenabilmente attorno a lei, ma invece di soffocare o allontanare ciò che le stava vicino, lo accoglieva, lo faceva sentire a suo agio. Nota che "investire" è spesso usato in senso figurato, col senso cioè di scaricare all'improvviso una gran quantità di qualcosa addosso a qualcuno (insulti, parole, ma anche complimenti, baci...) lasciandolo sbalordito e incapace di reagire


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> pensavo A User l’avesse inteso in senso figurato


Certamente l'ha fatto.  La mia era un'osservazione (semi-)scherzosa, con velata allusione all'attuale epidemia.


----------



## Taman

bearded said:


> Certamente l'ha fatto.  La mia era un'osservazione (semi-)scherzosa, con velata allusione all'attuale epidemia.


Perché è possibile dire una frase così se i soggetti sono diversi?


----------



## bearded

Taman said:


> una frase così


Se ti riferisci a quanto ho scritto nel #20 (e non al testo OP), cerco di spiegartelo:
Ci sono due frasi:
la prima ('certamente l'ha fatto') si riferisce alla frase di zipp404 ('pensavo AUser l'avesse inteso in senso figurato'). Il soggetto di 'ha fatto' è AUser - anche se non l'ho ripetuto;
la seconda frase ('la mia era un'osservazione semischerzosa..') ha un diverso soggetto perché è una frase indipendente, dove ''la mia'' è un pronome possessivo.  Invece di ''la mia era una frase semischerzosa'' si può modificare la frase lasciando il senso invariato, e dire ''la mia frase era semischerzosa''.  Ma nel modo in cui ho scritto io lo stile è più vivace.
Se non tutto ti è chiaro, scrivimi un messaggio privato (siamo già ''fuori tema'').


----------



## Taman

bearded said:


> Se ti riferisci a quanto ho scritto nel #20 (e non al testo OP), cerco di spiegartelo:
> Ci sono due frasi:
> la prima ('certamente l'ha fatto') si riferisce alla frase di zipp404 ('pensavo AUser l'avesse inteso in senso figurato'). Il soggetto di 'ha fatto' è AUser - anche se non l'ho ripetuto;
> la seconda frase ('la mia era un'osservazione semischerzosa..') ha un diverso soggetto perché è una frase indipendente, dove ''la mia'' è un pronome possessivo.  Invece di ''la mia era una frase semischerzosa'' si può modificare la frase lasciando il senso invariato, e dire ''la mia frase era semischerzosa''.  Ma nel modo in cui ho scritto io lo stile è più vivace.
> Se non tutto ti è chiaro, scrivimi un messaggio privato (siamo già ''fuori tema'').


Grazie mille per la spiegazione. Ma in realtà, mi sono referito alla frase di titolo del thread.


----------



## bearded

Nella frase del titolo non vedo problemi (salvo forse una virgola superflua). Il ''che'' (= la quale, riferito a ''natura'') è il soggetto della frase relativa: mi sembra che tutto funzioni.


----------



## Taman

bearded said:


> Nella frase del titolo non vedo problemi (salvo forse una virgola superflua). Il ''che'' (= la quale, riferito a ''natura'') è il soggetto della frase relativa: mi sembra che tutto funzioni.


Ma chi a questa madre e chi a questa natura lieta?


----------



## bearded

Taman said:


> Ma chi a questa madre e chi a questa natura lieta?


A = ha?
_Avendo mia madre quella sua natura così lieta che investiva..  = _Poiché mia madre (la madre di chi parla) aveva quella sua natura così lieta la quale (natura di mia madre) investiva….
'Avendo' = poiché aveva [forse era questo il tuo problema: il gerundio?]


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> 'Avendo' = poiché aveva [forse era questo il tuo problema: il gerundio?]


 Credo anch'io che il problema fosse l'esatta comprensione del gerundio in questa frase. Per il resto, si tratta di una frase un po'complessa  ma certamente corretta dal punto di vista grammaticale.


----------



## Pietruzzo

[/QUOTE]





bearded said:


> Nella frase del titolo non vedo problemi (salvo forse una virgola superflua). Il ''che'' (= la quale, riferito a ''natura'') è il soggetto della frase relativa: mi sembra che tutto funzioni.


Io ho qualche problema con i due punti prima di "avendo mia madre". Ci andrebbe semmai una virgola, visto che il gerundio dipende dalla frase precedente.


----------



## bearded

> Io ho qualche problema con i due punti prima di "avendo mia madre". Ci andrebbe semmai una virgola, visto che il gerundio dipende dalla frase precedente.



Sono d'accordo - anche se i due punti non fanno parte della frase del titolo, di cui si discuteva..


----------



## green_984

Anche "che *valorizzava *ed accoglieva ogni cosa".

Una postilla riguardo "ed": non seguendo una parola iniziante con vocale "e", sarebbe più opportuno "e accoglieva". Però, essendo "ed accoglieva" nello scritto più musicale ed elegante ("ed elegante", appunto ), la fiscalità grammaticale della vocale che segue può passare in secondo piano.


----------



## bearded

green_984 said:


> *valorizzava*


  
Non capisco bene l'interpretazione ''investiva = valorizzava''.  Vuoi forse dire che, con l'investire ogni cosa, la natura lieta le conferiva maggior valore?
A me sembra che 'valorizzava' contenga una connotazione che il semplice 'investiva' non contiene.


----------



## green_984

"Valorizzare" è un verbo facilmente adattabile in qualsiasi caso dove sussistono delle qualità o situazioni positive. Quindi non trovo perché non possa andar bene anche in questo caso.


----------



## bearded

Be', nel fare la parafrasi bisognerebbe usare vocaboli sinonimi di quelli dell'originale..  Con 'valorizzare' il significato cambia, mi pare.


----------



## green_984

Qualcosa che viene valorizzato può avere molteplici funzioni oltre a quella di essere semplicemente messo in risalto, senza dar luogo ad altri sviluppi. Se non proprio un valore letterale, il mio verbo può assumere un valore interpretativo, non trattandosi ora di giurisprudenza, dove è invece d'obbligo "fare sempre centro" onde evitare ogni diversa interpretazione


----------



## marcogaiotto

symposium said:


> Ma perchè tra le tante parafrasi proposte non c'è quella del significato più comune del verbo "investire": andare incontro in modo impetuoso, scontrarsi? Tra l'altro, farebbe pendant col verbo che segue, "accogliere": la natura lieta di mia madre si trasmetteva irrefrenabilmente attorno a lei, ma invece di soffocare o allontanare ciò che le stava vicino, lo accoglieva, lo faceva sentire a suo agio. Nota che "investire" è spesso usato in senso figurato, col senso cioè di scaricare all'improvviso una gran quantità di qualcosa addosso a qualcuno (insulti, parole, ma anche complimenti, baci...) lasciandolo sbalordito e incapace di reagire


Anch'io opterei per un'interpretazione di questo tipo!


----------

